# Frame Weights



## Ichijin (Aug 11, 2007)

Just wondering what they were, planning on getting F85 soon and from the looks of it from all the (house brand) components that the frame weight should be really low.


----------



## kcinjp (Mar 5, 2008)

Sorry this is for a different frame set but I'm sure someone will be looking for it. 

2008 FELT F5 fullcarbon frameset size 50
frame weight1225g
fork (carbon steerer) weight 420g
seatpillar diameter 27.2mm
BB:68mmJIS


----------

